# Nissan couldn't fix after a month and a half



## dying in TX (Aug 7, 2004)

I have a 97 Nissan Altima that is doing a number of things. It will studder when accelerating, studder when driving 70mph with the cruise set, studder and die when coming to a stop, and do all of these things at random times. It generally happens more frequently on hotter days and after being driven, shut down, and then driven again shortly after. 

What has been done: new plugs, new wires, new distributor, Nissan replaced worn electrical connectors, fuel injectors cleaned, idle reset, fuel filter replaced, fuel pressure was checked when it was bucking and jumping and it tested fine. 

I have been told it is probably vapor lock and was told to take off the gas cap. This fixed the problem for a little while but the problem came back. I am open to suggestions please.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

It will stutter when accelerating, stutter when driving 70mph with the cruise set, stutter and die when coming to a stop, and do all of these things at random times. 

It generally happens more frequently on hotter days and after being driven, shut down, and then driven again shortly after.


Not familiar with your car. I have an older Sentra. Some of your symptoms I have had. Stuttering and die when coming to a stop. Only died two times. Mostly had stutter/hesitation. But the part about it happening on hotter days after being driven, shut down, and driven again is when I had the most problems. My problem was the idle air control valve was dirty/carboned up. Cleaned it, cleaned the throttle body and problem is gone. Don't know where this is on your car? But it may be worth doing a search. It was easy to clean on my car. Now, my car did not stutter at 70 mph. That does not fit with my symptoms. Maybe you have several issues? Good luck!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check the ecu for codes and then visually check your mass air flow sensor and check the distributor timing plate that is underneath the plastic cover under the rotor inside the distributor. youre looking for oil anywhere on the inside of the distributor and youre looking for dirty elements on the inside of the mass air flow sensor.


----------



## kimgsrwild (Jun 20, 2004)

*check bad coil*



dying in TX said:


> I have a 97 Nissan Altima that is doing a number of things. It will studder when accelerating, studder when driving 70mph with the cruise set, studder and die when coming to a stop, and do all of these things at random times. It generally happens more frequently on hotter days and after being driven, shut down, and then driven again shortly after.
> 
> What has been done: new plugs, new wires, new distributor, Nissan replaced worn electrical connectors, fuel injectors cleaned, idle reset, fuel filter replaced, fuel pressure was checked when it was bucking and jumping and it tested fine.
> 
> I have been told it is probably vapor lock and was told to take off the gas cap. This fixed the problem for a little while but the problem came back. I am open to suggestions please.


your coil may be bad, have it cheked for high resistace on the primary and secondary side


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

this may sound stupid but..... swap gas caps. I have run into many problems that led to the figgin cap. I checked for you and the cap runs $5.66 and it may just get rid of your headache.


----------

